# Puppies and bones



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

What age can you start feeding bones from and what would be the safest, thanks


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Another good question! Hows NI going jayne? Pixie wolfed hers down this morning yay! and 70's poos are here!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Any age is fine. Recommended are rib, neck and spine, rather than weight bearing bones, although lots of us give huge marrow bones. Beef or lamb, not pork. Or if you are giving as a meal, chicken wings, carcasses or necks.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

pixie said:


> Another good question! Hows NI going jayne? Pixie wolfed hers down this morning yay! and 70's poos are here!


George absolutely loves the NI, not got 70's poos though yet!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Any age is fine. Recommended are rib, neck and spine, rather than weight bearing bones, although lots of us give huge marrow bones. Beef or lamb, not pork. Or if you are giving as a meal, chicken wings, carcasses or necks.


Thanks, so would it be all right to give a chicken wing supervised


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes as a meal. He may not be entirely sure what to do with it at first!


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

If you are feeding NI, do you have to feed bones to suppliment the diet or can you feed NI as the 'main food' and only give bones as occassional treats?

I suppose what I'm trying to say is that do you have to feed both NI and bones hand in hand as this is the principle of a raw food diet?

Would it be ok to feed NI without giving bones? Not that this is a problem for me I was just curious to the effects! 

J x


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rubydoo said:


> If you are feeding NI, do you have to feed bones to suppliment the diet or can you feed NI as the 'main food' and only give bones as occassional treats?
> 
> I suppose what I'm trying to say is that do you have to feed both NI and bones hand in hand as this is the principle of a raw food diet?
> 
> ...


You do not have to feed bones while feeding the NI as there are ground bones already in the food, which is why I love this food so much......no risk of chocking on a bone. although I have given poppy the odd chicken wing and lamb rib bone before going down the NI route but tbh it scared me to death.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes that's one of the things I like about ni - no choking risk. I give big bones as recreation and tooth cleaning but not as a meal.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter had meaty veal bones from my farmers market from 8 weeks and now he has chicken wings although he likes me to hold it for him as he can't be bothered to eat it if I dont! He is supposed to eat it on his towel which I then put in the wash. If I give it to him outside it's straight in the flower bed!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Another good question! Hows NI going jayne? Pixie wolfed hers down this morning yay! and 70's poos are here!


No way !! Really is it true?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Any age is fine. Recommended are rib, neck and spine, rather than weight bearing bones, although lots of us give huge marrow bones. Beef or lamb, not pork. Or if you are giving as a meal, chicken wings, carcasses or necks.


Can i ask a question about bones,surely you only feed them outside ? what about the bacteria problem etc if feed in doors raw meat rolling around on the floor.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I feed them indoors, I'm afraid. No kids and laminate floors, plus shoes aren't exactly sterile, so I don't worry about it. We're all still alive! I think a lot of people give them in the crate.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> I feed them indoors, I'm afraid. No kids and laminate floors, plus shoes aren't exactly sterile, so I don't worry about it. We're all still alive! I think a lot of people give them in the crate.


same hear 4 years feeding raw and no one has died or been ill. my little brother is 7 so he was 3-4 years old when we started.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for asking that Donna, I was wondering the same!

Thanks Helen and Kendal for the information. xx


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

I had to Google "'70s poo."  Which is going to totally amuse the next person who uses my computer and Googles something (if it pops up in the auto-fill). So the bone going through the digestive tract is a good thing? I obviously need to read more about this.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

badgerbunny said:


> I had to Google "'70s poo."  Which is going to totally amuse the next person who uses my computer and Googles something (if it pops up in the auto-fill). So the bone going through the digestive tract is a good thing? I obviously need to read more about this.


Did it come up with an answer or a picture!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Did it come up with an answer or a picture!


Lol lol lol .... although interested in the answer. Its probably only those of that are a little more mature that know what 70's poo was like lol.
Becky you said you were going to provide us with pics of Pixies poo after her NI diet x


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

So, um, yeah... I had to look at both a written answer and then a photo simply because I couldn't believe there was really a photo out there I could find with 70s poo  And yes, the photo jogged my memory HA


----------

